

Hacker Wanted - ashaikh

I have a fairly simple idea for an application to assist with meeting planning.  As far as I can tell, no one has a product out there that does what I think our app should do.<p>However, I'm technologically limited, I can't really program (although I've completed all the tutorials at codeacademy). I don't think it will take more than a couple weeks to build a prototype.   There are several iterations that can be added to the tool, but for the beginning it's about keeping it simple to fill a need.  I have resources for start-up costs and I can handle a lot of the business side of things.<p>If anyone is interested in talking more, let me know.
======
itmag
It doesn't sound interesting to me, but I might know a guy.

~~~
ashaikh
please pass along any contact information. I'd really appreciate it. Thanks

~~~
itmag
You can contact me and I will forward :)

------
freshfey
What will you do? What did you do so far?

~~~
caw
As an extension to this, have you validated the idea? I ask because your
phrasing is "what _I_ think our app should do," but this could easily mean "my
interpretation of customer feedback/iteration."

This doesn't matter to someone who is going to just code it up on a contract,
but if you're looking for longer term or to give equity they will probably
ask, or at least should.

~~~
ashaikh
I have not validated the idea yet, that's what I need help with doing. I think
the best way to validate it is to build a prototype of some sort (it's really
shouldn't be too complicated to build a simple prototype, I just don't have
the skills).

I am planning on validating the idea at a startup weekend event next month.

